# Cuteness!



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

The girls were just being so cute today. I just wanted to share.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh what preciouse little angels. Its moments like those that just gives me such a peaceful feeling. Thankyou


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Meanwhile in my neck of the woods all my does did today was fight with each other. I look at your cuties and hear peaceful, classical music and then I think about what my does must have been doing at the time and I hear death metal. :lolgoat: 

They look like they love their balance beam. That's a cool looking toy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Exactly what I was thinking. Yesterday Destiny was on a warpath. Today Gizmo and Chevani were Rock climbing.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Cuties :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice picture of you two!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sweet!! :inlove:


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I did a little winter photo shoot the other day. Here's some of the pictures just for fun : )


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

They had a few days of being stuck in the pen so I cut down a small tree for them and tied it to a tree inside the pen. Within 2 days they had all the bark stripped off it
Pic#1 the old tree from last week i took out. 
Pic#2 the new tree 
Pic #3 the new tree inside the pen becoming a snack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! They are soo cute!
Great job with the tree, goaties (and Kass!)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful. Nothing better than fresh snow and a nice sunny day for goat photos!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Right! Its been super cold recently, and we got a warm weekend! 40s! So nice. 
My sister draws, and she wanted some goat inspiration, so I took the opportunity to get some cute pictures


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I really like all the nice colors in your pictures. Looks like a magazine! Very nice. And Im sure your goats enjoyed the smorgasborg!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Haha! The nubian is obviously the most photogenic


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Kass said:


> Haha! The nubian is obviously the most photogenic


And the tallest! So, you have a Nubian, a ND and who is the white and black one with large airplane ears?
They are all cute!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

The white and black one is Willow, a ND/Saanen cross.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Kass said:


> The white and black one is Willow, a ND/Saanen cross.


Ok, thanks!:inlove:


----------

